# Fish Spatulas



## Sue Flay (Jan 13, 2018)

Hi,

I've purchased a Victorinox slotted fish turner (not yet delivered) and afterwards saw Lamson offers left-handed versions. Being a lefty, I was wondering if which hand you use for an angled spatula _really_ makes much of a difference? The only spatulas I've used prior are not angled.


----------



## sgmchef (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi Sue,
I think you should be just fine. The angle is not significant. If the price of the lefty is half of the one you ordered, that might make a difference if cost is important.

You know that part of cooking is making things that are less than perfect work out.

Have you have managed to cook fish without a slotted fish turner so far?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I tend to prefer straight more than angled. But it's only preference.


----------

